
Ask HN: Off-shore: How do they do it and can we as an individual do the same? - phekunde
I was thinking, why can&#x27;t we do what big corporations do? For example, big corporations have off-shore companies for many reasons, one of them is lenient laws for operating companies, so can an solopreneur do the same and register remotely a company in a jurisdiction where the laws are more favourable to the company? What countries offer these types of services?
======
xhgdvjky
Usually, the different tax rates are a percentage but the cost of taking
advantage of the lower rate is fixed.

If you are a big company, then it may be worth paying a huge amount to save
even more in taxes.

If you are a small company, the amount you would save could be lower than the
fixed cost.

There is also a large time investment which you probably cannot make if you
are solo.

The specifics will depend on what you mean exactly by off shore (what country?
what legal structure?). But if you are swimming in money and have high taxes,
you could hire a tax consultant to explore this option more carefully.

